
Do you think this can be Uber for consultants? - Workhint
http://www.workhint.com
======
azeirah
No.

After reading the page, I can confirm. No. It appears to be a slickly-marketed
consulting service.

~~~
Workhint
Thank you for the feedback

------
zubairq
No

~~~
Workhint
Thanks for the feedback. Can you express the reason ? I would really
appreciate the help :)

